# Is Piratecat still around?



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

I ask because of http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=106049. I know he was gone a bit for personal reasons and then came back and updated the thread. Then he disappeared again.


----------



## Henry (Jun 17, 2005)

No; we ate the other three legs, so he can't post now. I'm saving the rest for HEAD-CHEESE!

*BURP*


He's still around, and posts some in the Moderator's forum, but personal life is still taking a good bit of time. Piratecat is still out there, somewhere. As long as we keep him in our minds and hearts, a little piece of him will always be here. 

OK, enough of my tomfoolery...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 17, 2005)

Henry, did you forget to reboot the Piratecat A.I? 

You know it has to be done on a quarterly basis!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 17, 2005)

We've just had a death in the family, and I'm only on sporadic or non-existent access until Tuesday. Not that this excuses my horrible procrastination, of course, but I can't update anything until I get back Tuesdya morning. I'll post then.

PCat


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We've just had a death in the family, and I'm only on sporadic or non-existent access until Tuesday. Not that this excuses my horrible procrastination, of course, but I can't update anything until I get back Tuesdya morning. I'll post then.
> 
> PCat




That's cool. I know you were away because of personal problems so I thought everything was taken care of. And then you were gone again, unfortunately.


----------



## BSF (Jun 18, 2005)

Dang Kevin, I am sorry to hear that.  I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 18, 2005)

My condolences, Piratecat.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 18, 2005)

Rough year


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 18, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Rough year





Yes, it has...yes, it has... , you are in my thoughts PC (Kevin)


----------



## Klaus (Jun 18, 2005)

Good thoughts are on the way, Kevin!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 18, 2005)

Kevin,

For what it's worth, you're in my prayers.  Please take care.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 18, 2005)

You know that everyone here at EN World is wishing you their love, PC.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 19, 2005)

Just joining the chorus... you're in my thoughts, Kevin.

My condolences.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 20, 2005)

wow kevin,

rough year is right. sorry for you loss. it seems like you were only just getting over the loss of your friend.

here's hoping things are better for you and yours,

david


----------



## yennico (Jun 20, 2005)

My condolences to you, PC.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry for your lose, we miss you,  come back and say hi  both here and at the other place, all is forgiven


----------



## Wystan (Jun 30, 2005)

Any updates on the disposition and situation of PC?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 30, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We've just had a death in the family, and I'm only on sporadic or non-existent access until Tuesday. Not that this excuses my horrible procrastination, of course, but I can't update anything until I get back Tuesdya morning. I'll post then.
> 
> PCat




Please accept my thoughts and prayers on your family's behalf.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 9, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We've just had a death in the family, and I'm only on sporadic or non-existent access until Tuesday. Not that this excuses my horrible procrastination, of course, but I can't update anything until I get back Tuesdya morning. I'll post then.
> 
> PCat




To the thread about the Server Fundraising drive, or some other thread?  And which Tuesday were you referring to?


----------



## reveal (Jul 11, 2005)

I saw PC had posted this morning, so bumping to see if there's an update.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 12, 2005)

I suspect he's getting ready for Gen Con.  I think he has to judge books so the ENNIES can get awarded.  What with getting ready for Gen Con, going to Gen Con, getting caught up with real life after Gen Con... it could be a while.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 12, 2005)

You folks are exceptionally nice. Thank you for the concern, and kind words.

I feel like a Frankenstein movie. "It's alive! ALIIIIIVE!"

Things are on an upturn, thank goodness. I'm juggling as I get caught up, but it's delightful that that's now a visible target. It'll be another month or so before I'm back to posting as usual, but we're on our way.


----------



## reveal (Jul 12, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You folks are exceptionally nice. Thank you for the concern, and kind words.
> 
> I feel like a Frankenstein movie. "It's alive! ALIIIIIVE!"
> 
> Things are on an upturn, thank goodness. I'm juggling as I get caught up, but it's delightful that that's now a visible target. It'll be another month or so before I'm back to posting as usual, but we're on our way.




Great!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 12, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You folks are exceptionally nice. Thank you for the concern, and kind words.
> 
> I feel like a Frankenstein movie. "It's alive! ALIIIIIVE!"
> 
> Things are on an upturn, thank goodness. I'm juggling as I get caught up, but it's delightful that that's now a visible target. It'll be another month or so before I'm back to posting as usual, but we're on our way.




Yupe, sooner or later, the smell of good catnip will lead him back here...


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 12, 2005)

Good to see anything from PC! We've missed you over in Cermic DM, and around the boadrs in general.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss, PC.  

Good to see you around, though!

Kane


----------

